# Does flaccid size master



## Kilgoretrout

I know it might sound like a weird question but does this matter to women? If so why?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kristin2349

It is not a reliable indicator of size when erect so no it doesn't matter to me, I can't speak for others.


----------



## arbitrator

Kilgoretrout said:


> I know it might sound like a weird question but does this matter to women? If so why?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


*Only if those women are aroused by ramen noodles!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ConanHub

Possibly aesthetically pleasing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgoretrout

kristin2349 said:


> It is not a reliable indicator of size when erect so no it doesn't matter to me, I can't speak for others.


Ok, interesting. I actually don't think it's an unreliable indicator
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bibi1031

Well if its flacid even after fooling around for a while, it matters...a lot!&#55357;&#56840;


----------



## Kilgoretrout

Bibi1031 said:


> Well if its flacid even after fooling around for a while, it matters...a lot!��


Lol. Fair point. But you know what I mean.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bibi1031

ConanHub said:


> Possibly aesthetically pleasing.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Limp ain't pleasin, not even aesthetically! Think of women's boobs drooping below their waist and can be rolled like handmade cigarettes. They aren't pleasing either :surprise:


----------



## Kilgoretrout

Bibi1031 said:


> Limp ain't pleasin, not even aesthetically! Think of women's boobs drooping below their waste and can be rolled like handmade cigarettes. They aren't pleasing either :surprise:


Then I am in good shape. I am pretty small flaccid so no droop. Good to know 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bibi1031

Kilgoretrout said:


> Then I am in good shape. I am pretty small flaccid so no droop. Good to know
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:lol::lol:


----------



## GusPolinski

kristin2349 said:


> *It is not a reliable indicator of size when erect* so no it doesn't matter to me, I can't speak for others.


Thank.

GOD.


----------



## jdawg2015

It is. Hand size and foot length is also a total myth.



Kilgoretrout said:


> Ok, interesting. I actually don't think it's an unreliable indicator


----------



## Cynthia

*Re: Does flaccid size matter*



kristin2349 said:


> It is not a reliable indicator of size when erect so no it doesn't matter to me, I can't speak for others.





Kilgoretrout said:


> Ok, interesting. I actually don't think it's an unreliable indicator
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It is an unreliable indicator. If a man is small, he will be small when flaccid, but even a larger man can be very small when flaccid. 
It depends on various factors what size a man is when flaccid and it can change drastically depending on those factors. One is temperature. In the cold, a large man can shrivel up to be little, then when he heats up, it expands and can droop low.


----------



## Kilgoretrout

*Re: Does flaccid size matter*



CynthiaDe said:


> It is an unreliable indicator. If a man is small, he will be small when flaccid, but even a larger man can be very small when flaccid.
> It depends on various factors what size a man is when flaccid and it can change drastically depending on those factors. One is temperature. In the cold, a large man can shrivel up to be little, then when he heats up, it expands and can droop low.


But is if something that matters. My wife never suggested it did but was just curious
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynthia

*Re: Does flaccid size matter*



Kilgoretrout said:


> But is if something that matters. My wife never suggested it did but was just curious
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


In what regard? As far as appearance?

What exactly did your wife say to you?

Help us understand exactly what you are asking.


----------



## AACoupledUp

Depends. If it looks like the tip of your thumb, even when flaccid, it doesn't seem appealing. 
I'd wonder how much bigger could it actually get if it were erect. 

Just saying.


----------



## ConanHub

Bibi1031 said:


> Limp ain't pleasin, not even aesthetically! Think of women's boobs drooping below their waist and can be rolled like handmade cigarettes. They aren't pleasing either :surprise:


LOL! Depends.

Mrs. Conan loves looking at mine.

If she sees it erect she immediately gets very hot so I get your point.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thound

I was in the pool! I was in the pool!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## brooklynAnn

Nope, does not matter. It's not like i going around looking at my H's penis and making comments about it. I mostly only see it when he is aroused. If I do see it when he comes out of the shower, it's just part of him and I am not even aware of it. I know what it's really like so it does not bother me. >


----------



## Bibi1031

Thound said:


> I was in the pool! I was in the pool!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Whatever you say dear...>


----------



## staarz21

Don't they have "growers" and "show-ers"? Lol. I feel so stupid for typing that. But seriously? I thought that some men are smaller flaccid, but can grow significantly when erect. Then there are men are only get a small amount of length when erect, their flaccid penis is a "show-er" meaning it already gives a representation of size? 

Oh lordt! I am cracking myself up like an immature 14 year old over the words grower and show-er!


----------



## anonmd

staarz21 said:


> Don't they have "growers" and "show-ers"? Lol. I feel so stupid for typing that. But seriously? I thought that some men are smaller flaccid, but can grow significantly when erect. Then there are men are only get a small amount of length when erect, their flaccid penis is a "show-er" meaning it already gives a representation of size?
> 
> Oh lordt! I am cracking myself up like an immature 14 year old over the words grower and show-er!


Yes, + temperature as well to make it more complicated. The balls can practically retract inside if it is cold enough, gotta keep the swimmers warm you know...


----------



## Kilgoretrout

staarz21 said:


> Don't they have "growers" and "show-ers"? Lol. I feel so stupid for typing that. But seriously? I thought that some men are smaller flaccid, but can grow significantly when erect. Then there are men are only get a small amount of length when erect, their flaccid penis is a "show-er" meaning it already gives a representation of size?
> 
> Oh lordt! I am cracking myself up like an immature 14 year old over the words grower and show-er!


That is true up to a point. Though some are neither
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgoretrout

Bibi1031 said:


> Whatever you say dear...>



_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## arbitrator

*Re: Does flaccid size matter*



CynthiaDe said:


> It is an unreliable indicator. If a man is small, he will be small when flaccid, but even a larger man can be very small when flaccid.
> It depends on various factors what size a man is when flaccid and it can change drastically depending on those factors. *One is temperature. In the cold, a large man can shrivel up to be little, then when he heats up, it expands and can droop low.*


*Oh, dear Lord! Well, if that truly is the case, then I implore you to send just a small heat wave our way!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Vinnydee

Men are more concerned about penis size than woman. Woman are more into emotional attachments with men, the whole package and not just his penis. So many people quote this and that survey which have no scientific merit. If you ask a group of women if they prefer a large penis over another, you will get the same response if you asked a man if he prefers big breast or small. Yet, we marry people for who they are regardless of breast and penis size.

As long as you can give a girl an orgasm with your penis, that is all that counts. It really is how you use it more than how big it is. My wife does not like to have sex with men with big penises and neither do her girlfriends. They say it hurts and is distracting to have a penis banging into your cervix. They also are sore for the next few days and a lot of guys with big penises think that they can get buy just by having a big penis and will just pound a women into the mattress and think that is all they need to do.

Sure some woman may want to experience a big penis but the arousal is usually more due to the visual and thought of what is inside you, more than the penis itself. A small number of women become size queens and will only have sex with men with a big penis.

In a more recent and scientific study they found some interesting things about penis size. Instead of showing woman a picture of a big penis or just asking them which they would choose, the used a 3D printer to make penises of different sized. Lo and behold, the majority of woman chose a penis of average length out of all the various penises sized. There is also some good news for us men. They found that women tend to overestimate the size of a penis and think it is bigger than it really is. My wife is a case in point. She thought I was too big for her but when I told her that my penis was just a little over 6" she did not believe me. 

The same study showed that a woman's perception of what is a big penis has much to do with its size in relation to the size of the man. They thought that an average sized penis on a small man was bigger than a longer penis on a much taller guy. So it seems that proportion affects woman's perception of penis size the most.

Let's get real here. Do we men go around looking for women with tight vagina's and big boobs to marry or enjoy sex with? Maybe a few but the rest of us marry the whole package. My penis is in the normal range and I had a lot of sex with women with no complaints. As long as they orgasm, the size of a penis does not matter. It really is how you use it. Most women I had sex with needed clitoral stimulation to reach orgasm and some sexual positions favor more contact with the clitoris than others when it comes to penis size. Also, many women past the age of 30 enjoyed oral sex more. As my wife says, as long as he has great orgasms, she does not care how.

Normally a flaccid penis will grow up to three times its size when erect. I think an experienced woman will know that some men are growers and some are showers. The growers have small erect penises but will grow much large when erect. The showers have large flaccid penises but they will not grow much larger when erect. This accounts for some racial stereotyping. 

So, your erect size and how well you use it are more important to most women who have sexual experience. They know that penises grow when stimulated and half of the fun is to see how they can make yours grow. It is a visual validation of how much you desire them sexually. My wife just loves to take my little flaccid penis and make it grown. That gives her satisfaction.


----------



## Kylie84

No.


----------



## Ikaika

Hmm, does the saying "a a good man is hard to find but, a hard man is a good find" mean anything? :grin2:


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JukeboxHero

intheory said:


> I wish I could make men's misery over their penis size go away forever.
> 
> I know it's fun for a lot of people to humiliate guys that feel this way. I can see some of that starting already on this thread.
> 
> And, very weirdly, some of these guys take to humiliating themselves. This can't be a happy place to be, emotionally speaking.
> 
> Women who taunt, laugh, tease; really enjoying being the biggest b.i.tch they can be. Usually the same women who screech the loudest if it's implied that their vaginas are a bit on the loose side and they need to do Kegels.
> 
> Men who feel safe and comfortable with the size of their penis; standing on the sidelines, shaking their head, laughing - say things like "you poor s.o.b." (so glad I'm not you, I'm a _real_ man???? Is that what they men when they say stuff like that?)
> 
> With all that men put women through about our bodies; this is a legitimate weapon for women to use; I get that.
> 
> I hate men who make women miserable about their bodies. And yes, someone else CAN make you miserable about something. All this "no-one can make you anything", is just psychobabble.
> 
> Some women, apparently, *need* a really big penis to be happy sexually. As in, can't get there without it.
> 
> I don't think most do.
> 
> I think what's called "stamina" matters. Premature ejaculation is very difficult to work around. A man can change that. You can work on that. It shouldn't have to sexually cripple you.
> 
> kilgore, your penis size is your penis size. That's not going to change.
> 
> You can change how fit you are. You can work on how long you last in bed. You can learn to love a woman with the rest of your body.
> 
> Do what you *can* do, to feel better about your body and sex. Stop focussing on things you are powerless over.
> 
> And don't offer yourself up to the peanut gallery to be emasculated and seen as an object of fun. Some people will try to help. Others will have a field day with you.
> 
> Stop comparing. Stop watching porn and tormenting yourself.
> 
> Is your wife happy? Does your penis give *you* great orgasms? That's all that matters.
> 
> If you've got it stuck in your mind that you need to satisfy the size queen; you are sentencing yourself to a life of frustration.


I like what you're saying here, @intheory, but there is one aspect that's a little off. Technically, you can change your penis size. I've not done it myself, but I've heard of some exercises that can not only help with Erect size, but flaccid, ED and Premature EJ. They all take a lot of work and time, though.

But yes, for the most part, everything you said matters the most.


----------



## VeryHurt

Kilgoretrout said:


> I know it might sound like a weird question but does this matter to women? If so why?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I suppose it only matters if it stays that way !!!! :wink2:


----------



## Luvher4life

Most (not all) women won't admit that there is an attraction to the bulge in a man's pants. Call it curiosity, or whatever, but to say women don't look would be a lie, in my opinion. It's akin to a man looking at a woman's breasts. The size of a woman's breasts has nothing to do with what's underneath (where it counts), and they are sexy regardless of their size. Some men like big breasts, just like some women like too see a "bulge".

Now, does it matter? Not really, in the grand scheme of the whole package.


----------



## ConanHub

Luvher4life said:


> Most (not all) women won't admit that there is an attraction to the bulge in a man's pants. Call it curiosity, or whatever, but to say women don't look would be a lie, in my opinion. It's akin to a man looking at a woman's breasts. The size of a woman's breasts has nothing to do with what's underneath (where it counts), and they are sexy regardless of their size. Some men like big breasts, just like some women like too see a "bulge".
> 
> Now, does it matter? Not really, in the grand scheme of the whole package.


Good and accurate.

Women have been pretty honest around me and I believe most do look and like the sight of a bulge.

One early dating experience taught me some girls care.

I was only 13 and nothing more than kissing occurred but I was curious why she went out with me but not this other guy that had asked her out. She said without missing a beat that she liked that she could see my package under my pants.

We never even had sex or even got naked but the other guy lost out on a date because his clothes fit differently than mine.

A really funny story was when I was watching "Return of the Dragon" over at my friend's house and his mom was watching too.

There was a scene where Chuck Norris is walking down stairs while getting off a plane.

The camera ends the scene right on his crotch.

The mom is makes a loud exclamation of surprise mixed with embarrassment and my friend and I are mystified as to why.

She was kind enough to let us know that women look there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bibi1031

intheory said:


> There are a lot of men on TAM who would like to hear about penis enlarging exercises; including the OP of this thread, I'm sure.
> 
> Maybe you could post what types of techniques you are referring to? Example: books, instructional DVD's, equipment, etc etc.
> 
> Kegel exercises work to improve stamina for men, and sensation for women. But I don't think that's what you're talking about.


 @UMP can help with suggestions.


----------



## Ikaika

intheory said:


> There are a lot of men on TAM who would like to hear about penis enlarging exercises; including the OP of this thread, I'm sure.



Sometimes its you just had to have picked the right parents. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## UMP

Bibi1031 said:


> @UMP can help with suggestions.


I have been jelqing for nearly 3 years. 5 days per week, 100 reps per day, semi erect. It has clearly given me 1\2" increase in girth and 1/4" increase in erect length. Bone pressed erect length measured exactly the same every time.

Jelqing is better suited for gains in girth.
It also dramatically changes flaccid length. It's just always longer and bigger while flaccid. 

Gains in jelqing can be lost quickly if you don't stay on the regimen.

My wife swears to me that "it's getting bigger." I just smile and tell her it's probably one of those things that happens when you get older and nobody tells you about it. :grin2:

I am very glad I started jelquing and will continue till I die or my penis falls off.


----------



## pidge70

What is Jelqing - Jelqing and Male Enhancement
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JukeboxHero

Yes, what @UMP said. Jelqing is the main thing. If you look up a site called PEGYM, you can probably find more methods to use as well. Some seem kinda risky and are more advanced methods (like hanging--that's right, it's hanging a weight from your manhood), but jelqing is more or less the foundations of "Male Enhancement"

I only tried Jelqing a few times and it helped me with my flaccid length and EQ (erect quality) already.

I haven't done it long enough to see any gains. I heard some people can gain 1" or more in 6mos - 1 yr. I'm not sure it's worth the effort for me, but if you decide it's worth the time and effort, you should notice gains and they should be permanent.


----------



## VirgenTecate

intheory said:


> I wish I could make men's misery over their penis size go away forever.
> 
> I know it's fun for a lot of people to humiliate guys that feel this way. I can see some of that starting already on this thread.
> 
> And, very weirdly, some of these guys take to humiliating themselves. This can't be a happy place to be, emotionally speaking.
> 
> Women who taunt, laugh, tease; really enjoying being the biggest b.i.tch they can be. Usually the same women who screech the loudest if it's implied that their vaginas are a bit on the loose side and they need to do Kegels.
> 
> Men who feel safe and comfortable with the size of their penis; standing on the sidelines, shaking their head, laughing - say things like "you poor s.o.b." (so glad I'm not you, I'm a _real_ man???? Is that what they men when they say stuff like that?)
> 
> With all that men put women through about our bodies; this is a legitimate weapon for women to use; I get that.


So so true. And really nothing else needs to be said.


----------



## Kilgoretrout

intheory said:


> Maybe you could p.m. him.


Awesome posts in this thread, intheory
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## UMP

There is one thing I believe is truly misunderstood about men wanting to enlarge their penis'.
Everyone assumes that just because a man wants a bigger penis, it's because he's got a small one to begin with.
Such is not the case.

To a man, penis size is like horsepower, you can never have too much.

Jelq on!


----------



## UMP

intheory said:


> If the _average_ vagina is 3.5" long; you probably *can* have too much.
> 
> https://simple.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vagina


Does not matter for us men, bigger is ALWAYS better even if you can't put it all in. It's a "guy" thing.:smile2:

You want to know if your penis is too small?

Try this simple test. ALL men have done this at some point in their lives. 
1. Get your penis erect.
2. Get an unrolled toilet paper holder roll.
3. "try" to place erect penis inside tp roll.

If you can get the head or entire erect penis inside the TP holder your penis is too small or on the"smallish" side.
If you cannot even get the head inside the roll your golden!


----------



## UMP

intheory said:


> Who made up the empty toilet paper roll standard @UMP ?


I am letting you in on some really deep guy secrets.
I might lose my "man card" because of this, but I like you.:grin2:

It just IS.
It's a guy thing, only discussed amongst guys. Locker room sort of stuff.


----------



## UMP

intheory said:


> Well, @UMP , once again, I appreciate your honesty and the insight.
> 
> Even if it doesn't make the slightest bit of sense to me.


I will agree with you, it does make no sense, yet it is a reality.
Men have a very strange relationship with their penis'.
It's a love hate relationship, but we NEVER divorce. :grin2:


----------



## Middle of Everything

intheory said:


> Who made up the empty toilet paper roll standard @UMP ?


Charmin? Quilted Northern? Cottonelle?


----------



## Middle of Everything

I have to say this thread and the does size matter thread (current one. Im sure there have been hundreds) show how much people love a good genitalia thread. 

And I say bravo. Who doesnt like a good genitalia thread? 

Next will be the labia size matter? thread.............


----------



## Middle of Everything

intheory said:


> I think labia are "supposed" to be small, right?


Well i guess if we are talking idealized bs, then yeah I think thats the "desired" form. 

To me its truly sad that a procedure like the "labiaplasty" even exists.

But back to those flacid units.........

Uhh nothing to really add other than be careful ever telling your man "Oh hes so little and cute" even if it is in full on "its cold out there turtle mode". :grin2:


----------



## hairyhead

Flaccid size varies significantly. 

After a long winter cycle I certainly wouldn't be able to brag about anything! 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## bandit.45

Flaccid is a unique word that is only used in correlation with the male genitalia. A word designed to humiliate and embarrass. 

Think about it, where else is this pronoun utilized? 

"Oh, please don't use that wash rag on my back until it is wet and flaccid..."

"These bananas are flaccid now, why the hell did you leave them in the car?"

"Now you want to poach the salmon until it is flaccid and turning slightly pink..."

Ugggh. I hate this word. It's like the C-word for women.


----------



## TheTruthHurts

UMP said:


> intheory said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the _average_ vagina is 3.5" long; you probably *can* have too much.
> 
> https://simple.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vagina
> 
> 
> 
> Does not matter for us men, bigger is ALWAYS better even if you can't put it all in. It's a "guy" thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want to know if your penis is too small?
> 
> Try this simple test. ALL men have done this at some point in their lives.
> 1. Get your penis erect.
> 2. Get an unrolled toilet paper holder roll.
> 3. "try" to place erect penis inside tp roll.
> 
> If you can get the head or entire erect penis inside the TP holder your penis is too small or on the"smallish" side.
> If you cannot even get the head inside the roll your golden!
Click to expand...

Ump you're a size guy I see... well I've been only with one woman and she's only been with one guy - 30+ years. So how does one judge size in that context? Very interesting question, right? Can't a man be "enough" when his wife knows no better????

Something to ponder, right?

Anyway in an earlier TAM thread someone talked about the "dollar bill test"...

So I had encountered the toilet paper test on the Internet and found it quite funny.

Naturally I assumed the test was similar. So I wrapped a bill around my junk.

Well for you ladies thats not actually the test. A $1 bill is 6" so if you're shorter than that I guess you're not a "real man".

Except the $1 bill fit perfectly around me.

Then I looked it up and only then I realized why my wife wasn't always comfortable.

So I thought you'd enjoy my story. I did get more empathetic after that and we've worked on things and how she enjoys things much more.

But watch what you wish or jelq for...


----------



## Kilgoretrout

*Re: Does flaccid size matter*



CynthiaDe said:


> In what regard? As far as appearance?
> 
> What exactly did your wife say to you?
> 
> Help us understand exactly what you are asking.


Aesthetics I guess. Perhaps it is more of a Locker room issue. My wife never said anything about it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynthia

*Re: Does flaccid size matter*



Kilgoretrout said:


> Aesthetics I guess. Perhaps it is more of a Locker room issue. My wife never said anything about it
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If your wife hasn't said anything, then it must not matter to her. If you think it matters to other men who might see you in the locker room, maybe you have a different issue to be concerned about. :surprise:

As far as how it looks, I don't think that many women sit around staring at their man's penis and admiring it. 

It isn't a topic of conversation amongst women. At least not with my friend's and me. I cannot think of ever discussing such a topic.

As far as I'm concerned, it does not matter what it looks like.


----------



## PreRaphaelite

TheTruthHurts said:


> Ump you're a size guy I see... well I've been only with one woman and she's only been with one guy - 30+ years. So how does one judge size in that context? Very interesting question, right? Can't a man be "enough" when his wife knows no better????
> 
> Something to ponder, right?
> 
> Anyway in an earlier TAM thread someone talked about the "dollar bill test"...
> 
> So I had encountered the toilet paper test on the Internet and found it quite funny.
> 
> Naturally I assumed the test was similar. So I wrapped a bill around my junk.
> 
> Well for you ladies thats not actually the test. A $1 bill is 6" so if you're shorter than that I guess you're not a "real man".
> 
> Except the $1 bill fit perfectly around me.
> 
> Then I looked it up and only then I realized why my wife wasn't always comfortable.
> 
> So I thought you'd enjoy my story. I did get more empathetic after that and we've worked on things and how she enjoys things much more.
> 
> But watch what you wish or jelq for...


Congratulations on passing the, um, dollar test. Does that mean it's worth more than a buck?

You have truly discovered the measure of a Man with a capital "M".

This thread. . . .I don't know whether I should :laugh: or :crying:


----------



## Kilgoretrout

Bibi1031 said:


> @UMP can help with suggestions.


This sounds like a lot of work
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Here is a flick for you.. Private D***s -Men exposed

I found this on Netflix yrs ago.. I couldn't resist.. it's a documentary... basically men talking honestly about how they feel about their penises...as well as length / girth... 

Different ages, race, gender identity...there were no erect penises, just a handful of men giving their interviews while naked, most of them anyway...

One thing I learned from this is.. not that I know much.. only been with my husband.. if you line some similar sized flaccids up against each other.. there is literally no telling how LARGE some of those growers GROW !...

Penises are truly the most amazing organ !


----------



## Kilgoretrout

SimplyAmorous said:


> Here is a flick for you.. Private D***s -Men exposed
> 
> I found this on Netflix yrs ago.. I couldn't resist.. it's a documentary... basically men talking honestly about how they feel about their penises...as well as length / girth...
> 
> Different ages, race, gender identity...there were no erect penises, just a handful of men giving their interviews while naked, most of them anyway...
> 
> One thing I learned from this is.. not that I know much.. only been with my husband.. if you line some similar sized flaccids up against each other.. there is literally no telling how LARGE some of those growers GROW !...
> 
> Penises are truly the most amazing organ !


Ha. It almost seems like a design flaw
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## *Deidre*

Um....is it bad if I say yes? 
I'm a shallow human being. :crying:


----------



## Kilgoretrout

*Deidre* said:


> Um....is it bad if I say yes?
> I'm a shallow human being. :crying:


It doesn't make you shallow. Just curious as to why it matters.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## *Deidre*

Kilgoretrout said:


> It doesn't make you shallow. Just curious as to why it matters.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It doesn't matter, as in...it would be a deal breaker lol But, it's sexy in a way, to me...this could be because my fiance is very tall, and that just seems to 'fit' if that makes sense.


----------



## Kilgoretrout

*Deidre* said:


> It doesn't matter, as in...it would be a deal breaker lol But, it's sexy in a way, to me...this could be because my fiance is very tall, and that just seems to 'fit' if that makes sense.


That makes sense. A little hang and dangle is appealing. For that reason i always felt particularly self conscious when flaccid (less so when not).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## *Deidre*

Kilgoretrout said:


> That makes sense. A little hang and dangle is appealing. For that reason i always felt particularly self conscious when flaccid (less so when not).
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Aw, well how does your wife feel about it? Sometimes, we can be our own worst critics.


----------



## Kilgoretrout

*Deidre* said:


> Aw, well how does your wife feel about it? Sometimes, we can be our own worst critics.


Probably too. I think it looks like a pimple hiding in shrubbery. But she has never raised an issue
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## North Star

I must say, some of the stuff in this thread is so cringeworthy, its hilarious. A dollar billl test? Toilet paper roles? I've never even heard of this. This is stuff men think up to troll other insecure men. 

Men, you are more than your gentials. You have a brain, hands, a mouth; toys if youre fun like that. Im sure if you combine all of the above no girl is going to have the attention span to care if you can fit into a toilet paper roll while flaccid. if a women judges you for flaccid size, they are either immature /ignorant or just plain cruel and dont care about your feelings.


----------



## Kilgoretrout

North Star said:


> I must say, some of the stuff in this thread is so cringeworthy, its hilarious. A dollar billl test? Toilet paper roles? I've never even heard of this. This is stuff men think up to troll other insecure men.
> 
> Men, you are more than your gentials. You have a brain, hands, a mouth; toys if youre fun like that. Im sure if you combine all of the above no girl is going to have the attention span to care if you can fit into a toilet paper roll while flaccid. if a women judges you for flaccid size, they are either immature /ignorant or just plain cruel and dont care about your feelings.


Well said. For the record, my wife has never raised an issue. Actually only one SO ever pointed it out
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## *Deidre*

Kilgoretrout said:


> Probably too. I think it looks like a pimple hiding in shrubbery. But she has never raised an issue
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


hahaha omg, stop. You are too hard on yourself. :laugh:


----------



## UMP

Kilgoretrout said:


> Probably too. I think it looks like a pimple hiding in shrubbery. But she has never raised an issue
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Get rid of the shrubbery and start jelquing.


----------



## tornado

Idk if it really matters. If I was 8 inches flaccid and 12 inches erect I'd still want it to be longer. :lol:


----------



## UMP

tornado said:


> Idk if it really matters. If I was 8 inches flaccid and 12 inches erect I'd still want it to be longer. :lol:


Ain't that the truth!

Just like horsepower, you can never have enough.


----------



## EnjoliWoman

Ug the whole jelquing thing seems painful and pitiful. I would feel bad if my partner felt the need to do that. There ARE instances where they injure themselves and then it doesn't work at all, ironically.


----------



## Bibi1031

EnjoliWoman said:


> Ug the whole jelquing thing seems painful and pitiful. I would feel bad if my partner felt the need to do that. There ARE instances where they injure themselves and then it doesn't work at all, ironically.


It's not my body and men can do with their body what they please once they are of legal age. Women can do the same. If they want breast reduction or augmentation it's their choice. 

Hopefully one day soon men can have the same choices we have in regards to their penis size like we do with our boobs! Cheers to equality of the sexes in body enhancements through plastic surgery...:grin2:


----------



## EnjoliWoman

Bibi1031 said:


> It's not my body and men can do with their body what they please once they are of legal age. Women can do the same. If they want breast reduction or augmentation it's their choice.
> 
> Hopefully one day soon men can have the same choices we have in regards to their penis size like we do with our boobs! Cheers to equality of the sexes in body enhancements through plastic surgery...:grin2:


Jelquing isn't plastic surgery. Look it up - it looks very painful and can result in an inability to get an erection. All for an inch or less in most cases.

Sure they can do what they want with their bodies. I just think it's unnecessary. I would be turned off if I found out a guy was dating did it.


----------



## Bibi1031

EnjoliWoman said:


> Jelquing isn't plastic surgery. Look it up - .


No need as I know the difference; it doesn't change that risk is involved in both procedures. 

I think that if a form of penis augmentation is available, it would greatly benefit the male population and there may be less risk if it's done by professionals and that was really why I quoted your post. 

Your opinion is valid. I was just stating my point of view.


----------



## larry.gray

UMP said:


> Ain't that the truth!
> 
> Just like horsepower, you can never have enough.


Let's see, I can name some:

You don't ever get to experience balls deep because it hurts to bang into a cervix, and even then it's still not going to fit.

You don't get a BJ, you get a lick and tip job. Even with your wife's hand around the lower part, you still can't push forward because it's going to hit the back of her throat.

No way is any woman going to take it up the poop chute.


----------



## Kilgoretrout

*Deidre* said:


> hahaha omg, stop. You are too hard on yourself. :laugh:


Fine. More like a thimble taped to an Afro wig
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QuietSoul

I don't see flacid size as a reliable indicator of erect size. But more to the point, I am not bothered much with penis size generally. Not to say all women aren't, but i think men think we care more than we actually do about penis size


----------



## larry.gray

What was the first thing Adam said to Eve?





Stand back, I don't know how big this thing is going to get.


----------



## *Deidre*

larry.gray said:


> What was the first thing Adam said to Eve?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stand back, I don't know how big this thing is going to get.


:surprise: lol!!!


----------



## GusPolinski

larry.gray said:


> What was the first thing Adam said to Eve?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stand back, I don't know how big this thing is going to get.


Ha!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgoretrout

*Deidre* said:


> hahaha omg, stop. You are too hard on yourself. :laugh:


And you are a kind soul
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheTruthHurts

I asked my wife to see what she thought of my flaccid size but by the time she got her hand in my pants... well I pretended that it was my flaccid size


----------



## TheTruthHurts

All kidding aside... W and I met in college. She was quite the good girl. Eventually we talked about sexuality - quite a bit later - and she said she thought all guys were ALWAYS erect. Because that was the ONLY way she ever encountered me. Ha ha

Pretty innocent start too... but you can't really hide a steel rod even with innocent making out in the dorm common areas.

I wonder how many times W has even seen me in a flaccid state over the past 30+ years... I kid you not - she def turns me on ;


----------



## Kilgoretrout

TheTruthHurts said:


> All kidding aside... W and I met in college. She was quite the good girl. Eventually we talked about sexuality - quite a bit later - and she said she thought all guys were ALWAYS erect. Because that was the ONLY way she ever encountered me. Ha ha
> 
> Pretty innocent start too... but you can't really hide a steel rod even with innocent making out in the dorm common areas.
> 
> I wonder how many times W has even seen me in a flaccid state over the past 30+ years... I kid you not - she def turns me on ;


Wow. Good for you. Hopefully she never learns the difference
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## *Deidre*

TheTruthHurts said:


> All kidding aside... W and I met in college. She was quite the good girl. Eventually we talked about sexuality - quite a bit later - and she said she thought all guys were ALWAYS erect. Because that was the ONLY way she ever encountered me. Ha ha
> 
> Pretty innocent start too... but you can't really hide a steel rod even with innocent making out in the dorm common areas.
> 
> I wonder how many times W has even seen me in a flaccid state over the past 30+ years... I kid you not - she def turns me on ;


Aw this is awesome. I hope my marriage is like this.


----------



## Kilgoretrout

*Deidre* said:


> Aw this is awesome. I hope my marriage is like this.


If you go through marriage only knowing your husbands erect penis - either he is constantly aroused, which is great, and/or you don't have kids.

I am constantly running around in the morning naked getting dressed, etc

That said I still find my wife very arousing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barbados

What was Kurt Vonnegut's opinion on this subject ? :grin2:


----------



## Kilgoretrout

*Deidre* said:


> Um....is it bad if I say yes?
> I'm a shallow human being. :crying:


Forgot to ask - why does that make you shallow or bad? Everyone has physical preferences
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tornado

I hope I'm not thread jacking but how many women even check their husbands out when his naked. Not talking sexual, just when he is out of the shower or getting dressed? 

I don't think my wife really ever pays that much attention to me. I think she like "seen it".


----------



## Kilgoretrout

tornado said:


> I hope I'm not thread jacking but how many women even check their husbands out when his naked. Not talking sexual, just when he is out of the shower or getting dressed?
> 
> I don't think my wife really ever pays that much attention to me. I think she like "seen it".


Really? I hope that is not true. I mean I am far from well endowed but I would be sad if my wife didn't bother to check me out
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Luvher4life

If your wife hasn't seen you in a flaccid state, then y'all are not naked enough around each other. My wife turns me on like no other, yet she sees me flaccid regularly. Now, if I see her naked all bets are off! :grin2: We share the same master bathroom, shower, etc. It amazes me that there are those wives that haven't actually seen their husband flaccid. Do they go to bed fully clothed?


----------



## Kilgoretrout

Luvher4life said:


> If your wife hasn't seen you in a flaccid state, then y'all are not naked enough around each other. My wife turns me on like no other, yet she sees me flaccid regularly. Now, if I see her naked all bets are off! :grin2: We share the same master bathroom, shower, etc. It amazes me that there are those wives that haven't actually seen their husband flaccid. Do they go to bed fully clothed?


This
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheTruthHurts

Lol my lovely W collapses with clothes and coat on and will sleep a few hours before I wake her to change and "play". She gets up way before me. But if we were more synched up on schedules I suppose it would be different.


----------



## tornado

I'm not saying my wife doesn't check me out but if she does she never really makes a comment. When my wife is naked I usually stare.


----------



## Middle of Everything

Man this thread just keeps growing and growing.......


----------



## Luvher4life

TheTruthHurts said:


> Lol my lovely W collapses with clothes and coat on and will sleep a few hours before I wake her to change and "play". She gets up way before me. But if we were more synched up on schedules I suppose it would be different.


That's definitely something that should be worked on, in my opinion. Syncing schedules is hard when you have differing work schedules, but it can be done, or at least improved on. It's a matter of priorities, or at least it was for me. What about weekends? A good goal is to have as much quality time as possible with your spouse. I think QT is the best way for a relationship to actually grow, and not become stale in most cases.

I've actually changed jobs, turned down job opportunities, worked less hours, etc., just for the sake of more quality time with wife and family. Yes, I could've made more money, retired earlier, etc., but I have never regretted it due to my ability to be there for my family. I couldn't bear being away from my family very long at a time, but that's just me. I'm a simple man in that way.


----------



## tornado

It's a grower, not a shower.


----------



## Kilgoretrout

tornado said:


> I'm not saying my wife doesn't check me out but if she does she never really makes a comment. When my wife is naked I usually stare.


Agree. even though I'm kinda hung like an acorn I'd be sad if my wife never checked me out when I was naked.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheTruthHurts

Yes I stopped travel years ago for family. Regarding schedules, I will never want or need to get up at 5:00 am. She likes to.


----------



## knobcreek

A flaccid penis changes size and shape as the wind blows, coming out of a chilly ocean I'm hung like a two year old, out of a warm shower I'm looking pretty good. The flaccid penis is a wonder of nature, it's a shapeshifter.


----------



## JoeHenderson

I don't think flaccid size matters much to my wife, though she did comment how she liked to see me grow when we first started dating. 

I used to be self-conscious about being flaccid when we first started dating, so I always tried to maintain a good hang. Once she saw me purely flaccid and she had this concerned look on her face and asked if I was ok. LOL

Needless to say, I don't care anymore.


----------



## larry.gray

My wife was very naive / sheltered when we started dating.

I'm a extreme grower. When I told her some don't grow, they just dangle, her response was "well, penises are just plain weird."


----------



## Naku

I used to have a website that showed before and after photos and it was an eye-opener. the terms are shower and grower. In some pictures, the flaccid penis was large, but the erection not much larger. And then there were small ones that grew 3x the size.

We'd all like to look proportionate in the locker room. It simply does look better - but it doesn't always correlate to actual size. One more thing - many guys think their penises are getting smaller as they age. It's sort of true, sort of not. The more fat on the pubis, the less the penis shows. But also, when we were 18, we were semi hard most of the time. Get your testosterone up by losing weight and lifting weights and you'll get that semi hard look.


----------



## TheTruthHurts

Ha ha was looking into boudoir photography - thought it would be fun to have of my wife. Then got to thinking W might like erotic photos - of course I'd need a photographer because I don't have female sensibilities (duh). Then of course there is the issue of the dangle. I was wondering what you would do. It would be weird to have a male photographer... but it would be even weirder to have to get semi hard in front of a female. I was picturing doing the porn type slaps to get the blood flowing - like when they (inexplicably) slap a girls face with their schlong. Ha ha. Anyway the whole scenario makes me laugh - I have no idea what one of those photo shoots would be like (doubt I'll ever find out)


----------



## TX-SC

I'm a grower too. Just a standard average penis when erect, but not too impressive when flaccid. My wife absolutely could care less. Even with my average size, she always said it was too big. She's fairly tight. Even after our second child she is still tight. So, to her I'm just perfect. 20 years of happy, adultery free marriage to show for it. 

I will say that being a grower is a bit embarrassing in a locker room. But, we are what we are. I'm quite fun in the bedroom and never had any complaints, so I'm not too worried about it. 

In the end, what it comes down to is that my wife is quite content with what I have. So, who am I to argue with that?


----------



## ConanHub

larry.gray said:


> My wife was very naive / sheltered when we started dating.
> 
> I'm a extreme grower. When I told her some don't grow, they just dangle, her response was "well, penises are just plain weird."


LOL! They are weird!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgoretrout

TX-SC said:


> I'm a grower too. Just a standard average penis when erect, but not too impressive when flaccid. My wife absolutely could care less. Even with my average size, she always said it was too big. She's fairly tight. Even after our second child she is still tight. So, to her I'm just perfect. 20 years of happy, adultery free marriage to show for it.
> 
> I will say that being a grower is a bit embarrassing in a locker room. But, we are what we are. I'm quite fun in the bedroom and never had any complaints, so I'm not too worried about it.
> 
> In the end, what it comes down to is that my wife is quite content with what I have. So, who am I to argue with that?


Fair point and well said. I am quite minuscule when flaccid by only ordinarily small at full mast. But my wife has never complained so I guess all is well
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgoretrout

TheTruthHurts said:


> Ha ha was looking into boudoir photography - thought it would be fun to have of my wife. Then got to thinking W might like erotic photos - of course I'd need a photographer because I don't have female sensibilities (duh). Then of course there is the issue of the dangle. I was wondering what you would do. It would be weird to have a male photographer... but it would be even weirder to have to get semi hard in front of a female. I was picturing doing the porn type slaps to get the blood flowing - like when they (inexplicably) slap a girls face with their schlong. Ha ha. Anyway the whole scenario makes me laugh - I have no idea what one of those photo shoots would be like (doubt I'll ever find out)


A formal shoot, no. But sending a suggestive selfie can always be accomplished
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alte Dame

This may sound ridiculous, but as a woman I've always found it fascinating to watch something just grow before my very eyes .

It's really arousing. We women don't have anything to compare with it. The flaccid size truly doesn't matter. It's the ability to grow that amazes.


----------



## larry.gray

alte Dame said:


> This may sound ridiculous, but as a woman I've always found it fascinating to watch something just grow before my very eyes .


I must profess that it is really fun letting it grow in my wife's mouth.


----------



## TheTruthHurts

.


----------



## Kilgoretrout

alte Dame said:


> This may sound ridiculous, but as a woman I've always found it fascinating to watch something just grow before my very eyes .
> 
> It's really arousing. We women don't have anything to compare with it. The flaccid size truly doesn't matter. It's the ability to grow that amazes.


That is a very nice way to look at it. Yes, the flaccid state is not our most impressive
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chillymorn

Oh look a penis only smaller.


----------



## Kilgoretrout

*Deidre* said:


> Um....is it bad if I say yes?
> I'm a shallow human being. :crying:


Sorry to revisit - but why would this make you a shallow person?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TaDor

Here is something you ladies can have fun with. When he is relaxed in bed and naked, watch his balls move by themselves. Out of all the women I've been with, I didn't know they moved until my then-future wife told me as she watched. And she herself never took the time until she meet me.

So she used the cam on her phone to make a video to show me... it looked freaky.


----------

